# Bluray Player als Freeware? (keine .mkv, sondern original BDs)



## Dis.Grace (16. November 2011)

Moin moin,

ein Bekannter von mir hat seinen Rechner vorbeigebracht. Ist ein Laptop. Er will nun BDs gucken (original) und braucht nen Player. PowerDVD8 / WMP / VLC können die originale nicht wiedergeben. Da er PC-technisch ein absoluter Laie ist, sollte es einfach mit einem Autostart auszuführen sein.
Gibt es eine entsprechende FreeWare (vergleichbar zum VLC-Player) die die Blurays so von Scheibe abspielen kann?

Danke & Gruß,
Grace


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2011)

Guckst Du hier: VLC: Blu-ray-gucken nur über einen illegalen Umweg - Vergleichstest: Software-Player für Blu-ray - CHIP Online.


----------



## ReaCT (16. November 2011)

So weit ich weiß, gibt es keine Freeware-BD Software. Allerdings müsste bei einem Notebook mit BD-LW eine OEM-Version dabei sein, z.B. von DVD-Softiwas


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. November 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: VLC: Blu-ray-gucken nur über einen illegalen Umweg - Vergleichstest: Software-Player für Blu-ray - CHIP Online.


 
Ich liebe meinen VLC für alles, aber Blu-Rays haben mir noch gefehlt...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2011)

O.k. gut zu wissen.


----------



## snowhawk (16. November 2011)

Ich persönlich benutze den KM-Player und kann ihn jedem wärmstens empfehlen.
Soll zwar nicht wie ne Werbung klingen, aber der Player beherrscht so ziemlich alles, hat ein edles Design und sehr sehr viele Einstellungen.


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2011)

snowhawk schrieb:


> Ich persönlich benutze den KM-Player und kann ihn jedem wärmstens empfehlen.
> Soll zwar nicht wie ne Werbung klingen, aber der Player beherrscht so ziemlich alles, hat ein edles Design und sehr sehr viele Einstellungen.


 Und kann er auch Blu-ray Discs von einem Blu-ray Laufwerk wiedergeben?


----------



## snowhawk (16. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Und kann er auch Blu-ray Discs von einem Blu-ray Laufwerk wiedergeben?






> Es muss nicht immer der "VLC media player"  sein: Der ebenfalls kostenlose Kmplayer gibt nahezu gleich viele  Formate wieder, ohne manuelles Nachinstallieren eines Codecs. Neben VCD,  DVD, AVI, MPEG-1, -2 und -4, WMV, RealMedia und QuickTime beherrscht  die Freeware auch das Abspielen von Blu-ray-Filmen. Die Software  arbeitet unter den Betriebssystemen Windows XP, Vista und 7.



schaut mir ganz danach aus


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2011)

> schaut mir ganz danach aus


Ich bin einfach zu dumm, hast du auch genau den Blu-ray kompatiblen Download?
Meine Google Quellen schreiben alle das es nicht geht.


----------



## snowhawk (16. November 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu dumm, hast du auch genau den Blu-ray kompatiblen Download?
> Meine Google Quellen schreiben alle das es nicht geht.


 Einer der besten Player für Blu-Ray Formate - KMPlayer Kommentare
oben rechts drücken und schon hast du ihn, sollte laut Kommentar mit Bluray Unterstützung sein. (den Kommentar find ich ziemlich lustig)
Bitteschön


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2011)

> Selbst wenn das BluRay Format auf der Festplatte liegt.


Quelle

Ich sage mal *vorsichtig* danke.


----------



## Dis.Grace (17. November 2011)

alles klar, ich werd mir den heute mal runterziehen und dann nach der Arbeit testen  Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß,
Grace


----------



## Dis.Grace (18. November 2011)

Hm.. ich hab den Player installiert, allerdings konnte der die Bluray nicht wiedergeben, obwohl ich alles entsprechend geladen/installiert habe... Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2011)

Um in ihre Software die Möglichkeit einbauen zu dürfen eine BD abspielen zu können muss vom Hersteller eine Lizenz erworben werden. Ergo gibt es da keine Freeware.

Einen Thread mit exakt dem Selben Thema hatten wir übrigens in dieser Topic schonmal. Die SuFu hilft.


----------

